# New toy



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

First, I've been a sea kayaker for over 20 years and have always looked down upon sit on top yaks in general, and those (ha ha ha) peddle boats. I have a friend who tried to convince me to try a Hobie five years ago and my uppity attitude kept me from even considering it. Considered myself a kayak purist or something. 

Well, a few weeks ago, I had the pleasure of fishing with the WBB and watched fingersandclaws crab and fish off of his Hobie. 

Me:
"Crab off a kayak? Nah, ain't no way." 
"Hey, he's catching crabs with that kayak!" 
"Wow, look how fast he's going in that thing!"


Sooo, long story even longer, I picked up my Revolution Monday.  






























Took it out for it's maiden voyage yesterday in the Magothy River. 

Verdict? My sea kayak days are numbered. This is a way cool boat! Obviously, I won't be in as rough of water as I go in with my closed top boats, but for calmer water it should be great. 

The Mirage drive is very efficient. There were some other kayakers out and they were exercising, really humping it. As they came by, I was just putzing along tossing spinners at the docks. One of them laughed and made a similar comment that I would have made about peddle boats...  Ok, I put the rod in the holder and goosed it. When I passed them I was obviously going twice as fast as they were, and of course I was smoking a cigarette and drinking a soda as I went by. Not even breathing hard.   

I thought that was way cool, because I was them two weeks ago. 

Fishing? Played with the pickerel, perch and dink stripers. Didn't keep anything but it was fun. I see lots of entertainment with this thing in the future.  

Other random thoughts:

I got it from kayakfishingstuffdotcom and got their fishing package. Worth it. Roleez wheels, tackle boxes and paddle leash are all cool. Summer special was decent. Free fishing PFD and $9 postage on the kayak. Not bad.

I got their installed anchor trolley. Hey guys, not a good idea to put the trolley on one side of the boat and the cleat on the other. Rope across your legs? Doh... Already added another cleat. 

Don't expect any help at the truck drop ship point. You are on your own.  


Public thank you to F&C and Railroader for your advice before I made the purchase. You guys were a BIG help.:beer: 
.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

that is a nice one BB !!!!!
you wanna join me this weekend at cape henlopen canal or pier?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the invite, but I'm flying to Maine on Saturday for a week. 

Staying in a cabin on Moosehead Lake. Wish I could take the Revo with me but I'm guessing they may charge extra for it as checked baggage.  That's ok, already got a boat lined up there.  
.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

why did you choose the revolution rather than say the outback?? i have not been able to decide which one i want...


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

what's the dollar amount on that thing?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> why did you choose the revolution rather than say the outback?? i have not been able to decide which one i want...


I had the same question, but I heard that the Outback is better for a heavier paddler, say over 200#. The Revo is more suited to my weight and it's also faster.  



e-mag said:


> what's the dollar amount on that thing?


Basic kayak: $1599. Go to kayakfishingstuffdotcom and check out the other options/prices. 

I went ahead and got it quickly to take advantage of their summer special. Didn't want to spend $75+ for postage.


----------



## abr10dr (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, BubbaBlue, I rented 2 Revo's last Saturday. loved it, wife loved it too. I was worried the wife would want a tandem. No way, she wants her own. I ordered a Revo & an Adventure for me , need the extra length in the cockpit. picking them up when we go down to S.C. 

Rick


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Congrat!*

Hope you have many a day with your new yak that the sea creatures just jump in your boat!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice yak. Ya gonna get Shooter to build ya a yak rack now...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice to see that the WBB is making positive contributions to the society at large.  

When are we going to get together again?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you guys are tempting me...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so where are yo guys using them in MD?

i plan on using it at black hills and rileys lock on the potomac for freshwater...

can they handle the open bay, specifically the bay bridge pillons? where do you fish on severn?

man, i STILL cant decide which one is better suited for me.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

SS, just do it.your son will fit in the tankwell!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Nice yak.


Thanks.



> Ya gonna get Shooter to build ya a yak rack now...


 
Nah... my Yakima Mako saddles fit just fine on the roof basket. Unfortunately, it's either/or when it comes to the ski/rod carriers. May have to go ahead and mount the Yakima rods if I want to do both.  




okimavich said:


> Nice to see that the WBB is making positive contributions to the society at large.
> 
> When are we going to get together again?


I'll be out of town fishing up north for a few weeks. When I get back, maybe we can get something together. Maybe the 11th.
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> you guys are tempting me...


I am beyond temptation. I am just trying to be fiscally responsible for this year as last year was just horrible with repairs, medicals, closing the company etc etc. I hope to be able to get one next year but I may have to wait until christmas 2008 ... unless my wife lands a nice paying job that is then I am getting one next Spring!

I want the Hobie Mirage ... probably the revolution ... I want speed to get off the water in a hurry.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, SS, I'll go one better for ya: if you'll let me store it in your garage, I'll buy the yak, and I'll leave it with you along with the accessories so you can use it whenever you want (except the times I'm going to use it  :fishing: ). You'll still have to provide your own tackle, though...:redface:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, SS, I'll go one better for ya: if you'll let me store it in your garage, I'll buy the yak, and I'll leave it with you along with the accessories so you can use it whenever you want (except the times I'm going to use it  :fishing: ). You'll still have to provide your own tackle, though...:redface:


Now that's a nice offer!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, SS, I'll go one better for ya: if you'll let me store it in your garage, I'll buy the yak, and I'll leave it with you along with the accessories so you can use it whenever you want (except the times I'm going to use it  :fishing: ). You'll still have to provide your own tackle, though...:redface:


get behind me satan!!

haahaa... thats a great offer except I don't have a garage. When I had a yak, I had it covered under a tarp in my backyard. It was perfectly fine...

pm me if you are serious about this. maybe we can do a timeshare thingy...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

although... you should wait for the '08 models with their improvements...

Hobie is a very good company that listens to their customers. It was funny how bunch of people were talking and designing a yak based on the Quest and lo and behold a year later, Hobie came out with the Revolution. 

'08 models might have great upgrades you might want to wait for...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats BB, looks great!
The plastic navy is growing by leaps and bounds. See you when you get back from Maine. This is gonna be one heck of a site to see so many of us bobbing out on the water in our yaks!

My first trip out in the Seda was great. Took it out to CHP this weekend with the boys to meet up with Tom and it handled the rough water well. It was also a lot faster than I had expected. Boy the ride in was fun !!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> '08 models might have great upgrades you might want to wait for...


That is true BUT that is usually true about everything ... the next model year will have something even better but for the time you wait you don't yak fish.

I honestly would have a tough time waiting for next year if I did not have other factors holding me back. However 1/2 the year is over so it won't be long until the new ones are out.

Is Hobie saying what all the enhancements are going to be yet?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fishbait said:


> Congrats BB, looks great!
> The plastic navy is growing by leaps and bounds. See you when you get back from Maine. This is gonna be one heck of a site to see so many of us bobbing out on the water in our yaks!
> 
> My first trip out in the Seda was great. Took it out to CHP this weekend with the boys to meet up with Tom and it handled the rough water well. It was also a lot faster than I had expected. Boy the ride in was fun !!


Cool! Glad you made it back alive.  It's not very efficient for straight line paddling, but it'll get the job done. 

I remember you saying you're getting another boat... you going for a Hobie at some point?
.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

AK , store at my parents house in Herndon and all you have to do is mow the lawn. i am serious with this offer..


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> you guys are tempting me...


Hey Sea Salt I thought you named the Revolution for Hobie and they gave you one for that!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> Hey Sea Salt I thought you named the Revolution for Hobie and they gave you one for that!


I did name the revolution. they gave me a discount...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Cool! Glad you made it back alive.  It's not very efficient for straight line paddling, but it'll get the job done.
> 
> I remember you saying you're getting another boat... you going for a Hobie at some point?
> .


I was able to follow fingers out there, although I think he may have been going a bit slower for my benefit...... :redface: 

I also got a Cobra Fish-N-Dive on it's way. Should be here this week and I'll try to get it set up before you return. I think I'm going to add a trolling motor to it, since it is considered a pretty slow yak.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> get behind me satan!!
> 
> haahaa... thats a great offer except I don't have a garage. When I had a yak, I had it covered under a tarp in my backyard. It was perfectly fine...
> 
> pm me if you are serious about this. maybe we can do a timeshare thingy...


Hmm... I can try to make room in my garage, pending Jr's mommy's ok and such. There's even a nice big Reservoir w/i 5 mins or so.

Why don't you both (SS & AK) get one and store them my way


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

BB, thx for posting the pics BTW. Great read and viewing!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice yak. The DIY is the most fun part. Still enjoy drilling holes in a vessel that is supposed to be in water  

Let me know when you get back from Maine. I wanna take you up on your offer(s)   

And waiting for Fishbait to catch up . . . hahahahahahaha. I think the best part is when we got some 4 foot swells and all of a sudden, all you see is water  And the beauty of scupper holes is that you don't even need to get up and stop fishing if ya wanna take a leak


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> And waiting for Fishbait to catch up . . . hahahahahahaha. I think the best part is when we got some 4 foot swells and all of a sudden, all you see is water  And the beauty of scupper holes is that you don't even need to get up and stop fishing if ya wanna take a leak


note to self: if fingers sells his yak, do not buy...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> note to self: if fingers sells his yak, do not buy...


What? Don't tell me you never stayed in the pool to "warm up" a bit


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Why does it always end up in the toilet ... I mean ... ocean ?   

Just make sure no bluefish is investigating that scupper hole when you let it go!   

that will be some hard 'splainin to mama    

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fingersandclaws said:


> Nice yak. The DIY is the most fun part. Still enjoy drilling holes in a vessel that is supposed to be in water  :


Yeah, drilled some holes yesterday for a cleat. Lots more to come. Gonna personalize that baby. 



> Let me know when you get back from Maine. I wanna take you up on your offer(s)


You got it.




> And the beauty of scupper holes is that you don't even need to get up and stop fishing if ya wanna take a leak


Yup, already thought of that. Forget the scuppers... the Mirage hole is where it's at.  
.



cygnus-x1 said:


> Why does it always end up in the toilet ... I mean ... ocean ?
> 
> Just make sure no bluefish is investigating that scupper hole when you let it go!
> 
> that will be some hard 'splainin to mama


How does that go... "Not only is that water cold, it's DEEP too..."   
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> How does that go... "Not only is that water cold, it's DEEP too..."
> .


I was waiting for that response ... I kind of expected it to come from Big K or MANDINGO   

On a serious note when you are drilling to customize are you using rubber washers or something of that ilk to prevent leakage?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Plenty of Marine Goop and rubber toggles!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> On a serious note when you are drilling to customize are you using rubber washers or something of that ilk to prevent leakage?


Stainess flat washer and nyloc nut. It's above the water line. The chance of a drop of water entering the hull is slim to none. 

If I should ever do anything below the waterline, yeah, then we're talking rubber, Goop, prayer...  
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Stainess flat washer and nyloc nut. It's above the water line.


BB I know you know this but for others reading make sure that when you are hooking up bolts/washers/nuts etc that you use all the same type of metal alloy. As an example don't use a stainless washer with a galvanized bolt and nut. I forget the proper term but when saltwater reacts with the mixture metals a glue/lock effect will occur and it will be hard to get off.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BB,
Did you give your yak a name yet?

I'm pretty sure I can guess what Cyg will name his boat when he gets it.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> BB I know you know this but for others reading make sure that when you are hooking up bolts/washers/nuts etc that you use all the same type of metal alloy. As an example don't use a stainless washer with a galvanized bolt and nut. I forget the proper term but when saltwater reacts with the mixture metals a glue/lock effect will occur and it will be hard to get off.


It's called a "galvanic reaction". Not only can they lock up, they can go away. If it goes in a boat, I use stainless all the way.



fishbait said:


> BB,
> Did you give your yak a name yet?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can guess what Cyg will name his boat when he gets it.


Hmmm... How about "The Fishing Kayak" ... kinda goes with "The Crab Boat"... or "The Canoe".
  
.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

when is "the kayak fling" and where?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Man I soo want a kayak now. Damn you guys...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TitusV said:


> Man I soo want a kayak now. Damn you guys...


It is quite infectious isn't it!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I see a kayak fishing tournament in the future... 

prize can be free dinner!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

plan on using it at black hills and rileys lock on the potomac for freshwater...

can they handle the open bay, specifically the bay bridge pillons? where do you fish on severn?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> plan on using it at black hills and rileys lock on the potomac for freshwater...
> 
> can they handle the open bay, specifically the bay bridge pillons? where do you fish on severn?


I got mine just for the ocean. Putzing around the lake is fun and all, but nothin' like the fear of death to make it a little exciting. 

As for the bay, I guess it should be okay. The area of SPSP IMO looks to be a little faster than other parts of the bay. If you google map it, that part of the bay gets real narrow (relative to other parts); that's why I guess you sometimes need 6 or 8 to hold bottom there. I don't see why the Bay bridge pilons would be a problem; it all depends on your testicular fortitude. 

The Severn? Hmmm, I don't really know, I didn't have my FF hooked up when I went there, but I would assume you could troll the channel edges for stripers. I don't think it gets very deep though as I was snagging the bottom with stretch 20s. Good luck.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I will not take mine in the ocean nor out in the open bay unless the water is near flat. I have too many fish holding creeks and rivers near me that it would not make sense to go out to the big water and be at the mercy of drunken A hole in a boat


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Hmmm... How about "The Fishing Kayak" ... kinda goes with "The Crab Boat"... or "The Canoe".
> 
> .


Nah, BTW, TH has dibs on "The Canoe" name. Here's a name for you. Call it the "Sandy Bottom". It's what you get if you sit on the beach with no pants on.......


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmmm the Drunken A-Hole factor. Didn't think of that. I still want a kayak though.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'm pretty sure I can guess what Cyg will name his boat when he gets it.


Actually you are probably incorrect. If I wanted to keep with my theme I would choose "_The Rocinante_". Being that the situation is the way it is I will be naming it the "_Cody I_" in honor of my faithful companion and surf fishing partner. By the time I get the yak it will be named in remembrance of him.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey BB,

Nice toy there. I know you'll love it. FnC loves his and he's always peddling in front of us while we try to catch up. Look forward to fishing w/ you in it sometime!!

Cyg, during one of our King of the Hill moments, we all thought you were going to name it after your daughter. Boy were we wrong.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Actually you are probably incorrect. If I wanted to keep with my theme I would choose "_The Rocinante_". Being that the situation is the way it is I will be naming it the "_Cody I_" in honor of my faithful companion and surf fishing partner. By the time I get the yak it will be named in remembrance of him.


Don't forget, he was also your "sleeping-on-the-beach-while-fishing" partner.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey BB,
> 
> Nice toy there. I know you'll love it. FnC loves his and he's always peddling in front of us while we try to catch up. Look forward to fishing w/ you in it sometime!!
> 
> ...


Chump, if I did that (and it did cross my mind) that girl is so head strong that would say the yak is hers because it had her name on it  

And every time I used it she would say something like " I bet you caught a lot of fish on my yak " etc etc and the brain washing would continue until she was old enough to ride one herself ... then I would already be in the mindset that the yak already is hers. She can be a smart manipulative little cookie !

Hey ... I have not seen a thread about yak names yet ... maybe I'll start one ... I feel odd starting it as a 'have not' though.

What are your yak names?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Cyg,

Ahhh. I hear you. Didn't think about that one. I've got a lot to learn. Knowing me, I'll be reasoning w/ a 1 month old.

I do not have a name yet. Still thinking of a good one. The F&C and Oki have nice double entendre names that work very well.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

chump said:


> Knowing me, I'll be reasoning w/ a 1 month old.


Uh, what's wrong with that? You'll be amazed by how much a child will understand despite not being able to communicate back.

My son learned the word "no" as soon as he started to grab things.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Uh, what's wrong with that? You'll be amazed by how much a child will understand despite not being able to communicate back.
> 
> My son learned the word "no" as soon as he started to grab things.


Oh yes !!! Chump, do NOT underestimate a child. Continually challenge your child with vocabulary and watch them grow at astronomical rates. My daughters vocabulary in some areas equals mine when I was 12 ... no jokes guys ... my father only made it through 4th grade and my mom 8th ... this was a LONG time ago ... needless to say I was NOT challenged at an early age.

Any way don't baby talk them too much after they get to 6-8 months old ... they take in EVERYTHING!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Chump, and don't let the F-bomb slip out either . . . or else your have a potty mouth at an early age. I am super careful, but I need to watch out for Fishbait . . . my daughter is gonna start saying "Ho-ly S" pretty soon  

Yak names:

1. The Asian Pear (pronounced Bah = Boat literally)
2. Kaiser Sosei
3. Hattori Hanzo

The problem that was brought up were that these are guy names, and apparently, yaks need girl names. New idears anyone? Porn star names?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My 'yak's name is "Big Un's"... 

Take it how you want it...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm thinking about naming mine the "Lemon Tree"


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Mine is bright yellow. I was going to name it the "Banana Hammock", but didn't want to be associated with bananas. In all sense of the word.

Oh, and F&C, you forgot, "It'll be checkmate"


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Oh, and F&C, you forgot, "It'll be checkmate"


How about "Pawn to Queen Bishops Three" ?  

I like Banana Hammock !!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> How about "Pawn to Queen Bishops Three" ?
> 
> I like Banana Hammock !!


Hehe, no we were just making fun of Fishbait and his sayings:

"It'll be checkmate"
"Ho-ly S"

and some more I can't think of right now  

oh: "Don't you think we need a bigger cooler?"

and 

"We need more ice"


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Room9


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hehe, no we were just making fun of Fishbait and his sayings:
> 
> "It'll be checkmate"
> "Ho-ly S"
> ...


And don't forget, "It's going to be another meat trip".


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

To use a common Fingers post:

"Dear Haters, 00100"

You guys forgot this one:
"I got a good feeling about this trip"


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> I did name the revolution. they gave me a discount... [/QUOT
> 
> Can't believe the CHEAP SCATES.:--|
> Hey you guys don't buy anymore HOBIE
> ...


----------

